# Changing Permissions in Excel 2007



## westrong (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there a way to grant Read privileges for some employees and full editing privileges for others on Excel files without having to log in and out of the computer? 

We want some employees to be able to look at our reservations without touching them and others to be able to add and delete from the same file.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I entered "Protect" in Excel help and selected 
"Protect worksheet or workbook elements"
and
"Unlock specific areas of a protected worksheet"

I suggest at least skimming through these before setting protections and permissions.

Basically, 

Protect the cells that some users may edit

Enter the user names of the people that have permission
Decide if those people will have to enter a password in order to edit. (if you allow editing without password anyone opening the spreadsheet on a computer logged in under that user name will be able to edit.)

Protect the entire worksheet

DON'T FORGET TO WRITE THE PASSWORD LIST SOMEWHERE.
There is NO way to recover lost passwords, so keeping a list is critical.


----------



## westrong (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, I think that is just what I'm looking for.


----------

